# Group Therapy (90853) by Psychologist



## krugerc (Jun 4, 2009)

I need information for billing group therapy for a Psychologist in an inpatient hospital psychaitric ward (I am located in Missouri).
Medicaid/MoCare guidelines state that 90853 is billed in 30 minute units and you can bill 3 units/day and a maximun of 15/month.
Medicaid guidelines also state that the group must consist of 3 but not more than 10 individuals who are not members of the same family.  I am assuming this applies to inpatient or outpatient. The Medicare guidelines I found are not that specific. I have not had time to research the guidlines for any other payors. I am assuming that I can bill for each 30 minute unit (for example 2 units for an hour).

Thanks.


----------



## krugerc (Jun 4, 2009)

Per CPT 90853 is not time based so I could only bill multiple units to Medicaid and MoCare.

Thanks.


----------

